# Inflatables ?



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone here ever tried an inflatable canoe / kayak for fishing ?

I'm contemplating the Sevylor Rio or Colorado --

They both have 840 denier nylon shells -- so I'm thinking they'll be rather abrasion resistant -- obviously not "hook" resistant though.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They are alright for moving water, but are a bear to paddle in still water. Not to mention the hook thing. My suggestion is to find a plastic kayak.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Also been contemplating*

Heritage Featherlite Angler (plastic)-- only issues are the capacity -- It holds 300 -- I go 250 -- w/ gear, I'll be close.

Also -- pricing -- I'm having a hard time getting any "dealers" to provide me w/ a price -- emailed l and b marine in stevensville -- they said they don't quote by email or over the phone. Since I live near the MD, PA line, I doubt I'll be driving to stevensville just for a price quote.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ri_fishing_kayaks.asp


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Excalibur, I started kayak fishing last May and did a lot of looking for a kayak that I would feel safe in. What I found that I was comfortable with was a Pungo 140. The pungo worked nice for me (290lbs plus gear). What I learned this past year was that. 
1. For those of us that weigh more than 220lbs a sit in kayak (SIK) looks like the way to go for weight capacity. However if you take a spill it is hard to get back into the kayak (Kayak fills with water plus your weight makes it hard to stay upright while bailing water out). A sit on top (SOT) if you fall off you just slide back on like a surfboard then sit up. SOT is self bailing.
2. A lot of people use SIK to start their kayak fishing adventures but most switch to a SOT. Most yakers find that SOT are more versital for angler rigging. 
3. SOT If you want your footwell area to stay dry while yaking without using scupper plugs take the total weight capacity and figure 60% of that weight for you and your gear (yak capacity of 500lbs 60% = 300lbs for you and all of your gear).
4. While a SIK can launch through the surf a SOT is easier and can launch through larger surf.

You may be happy with a SIK but if you end up enjoying Yakfishing and want to expand your yakfishing. You may want to save your money and buy a SOT with a weight capacity of 500lbs or more. Cost for a new SOT kayak with a high weight capacity will start around $750.00 and up. You may find a deal on the internet but you may have to make some road trips to try before you buy. A lot of kayak stores start having Demo days in May.
Bottom line is to get a yak that you are going to feel safe in and always use all of your safety gear. With kayaks 90% of the cost is up front. After buying the kayak/paddle/PFD the remanning cost is for optional gear like rod holders/anchor/paddle leash.
Hope this helps. By the way I switched to a SOT (Malibu X-factor total wieght capacity 600lbs.) just last week.

Robert


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yes, that helps quite a bit*

Thanks for your insights YakandSurf...

Mark


----------

